# KID'S Halloween party music??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay....Monster Mash, Flying Purple People Eater, Thriller...what else should I tell my DJ to play?? For the elementary school kids....


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How old are the kids?
Oingo Boingo - Dead man's party
Classics IV/Atlanta Rhythym Section - Spooky
The list for classic rock and pop goes on for a bit, but if you're talking about little kids I'd look at a Martha Stewart or Disney channel website for ideas.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

For the elementary school kids....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at the list here:

http://kidsmusic.about.com/od/toppicks/tp/halloween.htm

This site has links to some freebies, including Halloween sounds:

http://musiced.about.com/od/lessonsandtips/a/halloween.htm

More freebies here:

http://mp3.about.com/od/freemusic/tp/Free_Halloween_Music.htm

And more songs here with lyrics and music:

http://www.kididdles.com/lyrics/spookysongs.html


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I just did a quick search on Google for "Halloween music for kids", there's a boatload of stuff out there, you just need to decide what is appropriate for your kids. When in doubt go for music that might be aimed at a little older crowd than what you are expecting. Kids age/mature faster and don't want to be thought of as "little kids", so slightly more mature music, maybe mixed in will be a bit of a safeguard for you.
You can get pre-recorded CDs or DVDs, or maybe just look at the list of songs and do a search for the individual pieces to listen to or download. If you are going to have adults there then you have to keep their sanity in mind too!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I LOVE HALLOWEEN MUSIC!!! I am choosing these from my IPOD playlist, Halloween Music and for kids I would suggest I Put a Spell on You, (they have a version similar to the one Bette Midler did in Hocus Pocus on Itunes) Zombie Jamboree, This is Halloween, Oogie Boogie's Song, Adam's Groove, The Creature from the Black Lagoon, Halloween Spooks, and of course Swamp Witch by Jim Stafford. :laugheton:


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Grim Grinning Ghosts (Haunted Mansion), Poor Unfortunate Souls (Little Mermaid), Friends on the Other Side (Princess & the Frog), I'm Your Boogie Man (KC & the Sunshine Band), The Time Warp (Rocky Horror), That Old Black Magic (Ella Fitzgerald), Witchy Woman (The Eagles), People Are Strange (The Doors), Black Magic Woman (Santana) Little Shop of Horrors, Ghostbusters (Ray Parker Jr.), Love Potion Number Nine (The Searchers), Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)... that's just some of what's on my list


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

I was going to suggest "Grim Grinning Ghosts", but Up_Up_And_Away beat me too it! I also love the "Poor Unfortunate Souls" idea!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow! Thanks everyone!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would absolutely recommend Highly, the entire cd from Andrew Gold "Halloween Howls", awesome fun Halloween party music. Also I would say for sure Haunted House by Jumpin Gene Simmons.


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

_These Ghoulish Things_ is a good, kooky CD. It's full of Halloween novelty songs from the 60s, etc. Pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## TRICKorTERROR311 (Oct 14, 2011)

My kids love the song werewolves in london. They howl during it and it's not too scary or bad.


----------

